# Favorite or recommended online Dealers?



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Mornin' Folks,

Reading someone's comment in another thread about limited (or no) G-scale stock at their local hobby shop reminded me of having encountered the same thing. I tried searching for a thread here on recommended online Dealers, but didn't find much and it could have been my search criteria. Anyway, I'm still in the decision phase of what to buy, but am looking at several online Dealers and would like to hear your experiences.

The Dealers I'm considering (in no order of importance) along with my impressions so far:

*Ridge Road Station* - They look to have some of the best prices I've seen for a variety of products and appear to have a managed inventory status (at least they don't show "everything" as in stock as some do).

*CTTrains.com (C.T. McCormick Hardware)* - Looks like a good company, competitive price, good email communications and website stock status is somewhat updated. "Avail" in their stock status means "if available from the manufacturer" not in-stock. 

*The Train Shop* - Competitive prices, knowledgeable when I called them and website stock status is fairly inaccurate. They show a fair amount of product as "in stock" that is not there, but calling them will yield the correct in-stock status.

*St. Aubin* - Prices are OK to competitive, good people to talk to via phone (helpful) and online stock status was accurate for the items I checked.

*Charles Ro* - I've done business with this company for my O-gauge trains, good prices, fast ship, in-stock status was accurate and just an all around great Dealer.

For the MTH One Gauge (1:32) scale products, the on-line Dealers list narrows a bit and I've been mainly focused on Ridge Road, CTTrains and The Train Shop. Charles Ro is the only Dealer in the list above where I have purchase experience, so I'd appreciate knowing your thoughts on the others or your favorite online reseller.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for all that "code that is preceding my message. I don't know what I did to cause that one and can't seem to get rid of it.

Rick


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rick 
I have had good service from Ridgeroad and their website is good. I have also bought things from Trainworld and the transaction was easy but I do remember one time when I called to place an order with them and the woman answered the phone with a "what do you want" and a "is that it" a little rough but comical and a bit stereotypical considering the store is in Brooklyn. Whenever I am north of Boston, I live on the south shore I stop at Charles Ro and their in person service is knowledgable and friendly. I don't know about the others you listed. 
Happy Rail Roading.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My preference for on-line suppliers is as follows, in order of preference.

1. RLD Hobbies - dependable and good prices
2. Wholesale Trains - same
3. Trainworld
4. St. Aubins - a distant fourth

Ed


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Todd for the confirmation on Ridge Road and both of us already know that Charles Ro is an excellent Dealer.

Ed, I appreciate that suggestion for RLD Hobbies. I had not located them and called them this morning to talk about a few products. I spoke with Rob and he was a wealth of information for me. Some of the resellers I've called (while very nice people) admit they don't actually know a lot about G-scale, operating it, etc. Rob at RLD knew his stuff and you could go as deep as you want with questions because he runs G-scale at home. That was good stuff and their prices are very competitive. I also liked their website and here's the link in case anyone else wants it.

RLD Hobbies

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Trainworld 
RLD hobbies/Robbie
Al Kramer/ Evil Bay Ana Kramer Not necessarily in any order or preference just how they came to mind Regal 
Ridge Road Station 
G-scale Junction/ Jim


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

How about Watts? They've always treated me good. 
D


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with Lantz's Trains aka Wholesaletrains.com, just make sure what your ordering is in stock, usually labeled as "ships next day" or "ships in 3-5 days" or labeled as "available" which means they can order it from the manufacturer and its delivered direct from the manufacturer. If in doubt call them to confirm availability, I have had several orders go smoothly and can recommend them.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I would sure vote for RLD Hobbies. Robby is always pleasant to talk to and the website is easy to use. My orders have always been filled accurately. My experience with St.Aubin's was pretty good also, exept for a mix up on a box of tie strips that didn't get shipped. A phone call took care of that.


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you to the rest of you that have shared your favorite online resellers and experiences. I had added several that I had not known about before today. 

Much appreciated and should be of use to other "newbies". 

Rick


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Star Hobbies in Annapolis, Md has excellent stock, prices and service. I haven't used their internet ordering, but I have ordered a lot via the phone and in the store. Check a recent Garden Railways Magazine for their phone number.

Chuck N


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*RLD #1*
I have used a bunch of them, my wife refers to TRAINWORLD as the train nazis and has instructed me to NEVER call them again! (rude, very rude) Ridgeroad hooked me up with some deals and no complaints....
sounds like you are doing the right thing by shopping around.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with the rudeness, if you call with a question, and don't order, the rudeness, or un-politeness comes out, and most of the time when you ask about an item they don't have it anyway, and don't know an arrival date, so I don't understand the gruff behavior, but then I guess it's that "New York attitude" I keep hearing about from some of the other guy's on here!! New York New York it's a **** of a town" from the broadway musical. Hah LOL Regal 

'


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Posted By Dieselguy on 03 May 2010 07:06 AM 
Sorry for all that "code that is preceding my message. I don't know what I did to cause that one and can't seem to get rid of it.

Rick 


Copying and pasting directly from Word into the editor has done that to me as well. To get rid of it click the HTML view button while in the editor and you will see the garbage at the top - delete it. 

Only dealt with two online dealers so far: 

EMW was great, recommend them anytime. 
Trainworld was ok, got quite good email responses and they mailed promptly. 

Cheers Neil


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Neil, 

I did try what you suggested yesterday (removing the code while in HTML mode) and it caused the whole message text to be truncated and out of place and was just messy to try to correct after that, so I canceled the "edit". Today, I don't have the opportunity to edit the message...guess I only had the one day. I didn't copy/paste the text from Word or anywhere else. I just typed it in normally and used a few of the formatting tools that we have here to use (bold and underline). That was about a fancy as I got with the message and then when it posted I had all that code at the top. 

Thanks for your response and the rest of the folks too...it has been useful to me. 

Rick


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Ridge Road and RLD are tops.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I try to buy from hobby shops when possible. If a store has a product such that I can hold it, examine it, and the staff can answer my questions, as long as their prices aren't totally out of line, I do my best to purchase it from them. The next best thing is for a vendor to show up at a train show and has product to buy, I give priority to them also. 

One thing I have found is that there are some places that have very good prices but the shipping department is their main profit center. I have found a few times where the total price for something was actually less at the site that had a slightly higher initial price. I also appreciate it when they send me the tracking information. I have observed that several places have gone to US Postal Service flat rate shipping and passed the savings on to me, NCE did that recently. 

RLD has shown up at the two SEGRS shows that I have attended and their prices seem competitive. I have dropped a few dollars with them at the shows. I also check their website on a regular basis. 

Wholesale Trains (Lantz's) has often been the only place I have found something I was looking for. I have placed several orders with them and there haven't been any complaints. 

St Aubin's has on occasion been the only place I can find something. I have placed several orders with them and had good luck with them each time. My only complaint with them is that they want you to join their club to get the best prices and information ... I find that annoying. 

I have also had positive experiences with both Train-Li and Massoth. Train-Li has products that are somewhat unique, such as their DCC switch machines. I am also going to try one of their R7 turnouts. Massoth is a little different in that they don't take credit cards, you also really need to call them and talk to them. 

DCC Train was the only place I could find the SPROG programmer. It took them a couple of days to fill the order but otherwise it went smoothly. 

I have purchased several items directly from NCE. They do a good job also. 

Tom Bray


----------



## Hamers (May 11, 2009)

90% of the time I will buy online due to my global position, New Zealand's local model train shops are few and far between, and items seem to be well over priced in most cases. 

I have had good dealings with most I have dealt with. Ridge Road would be my pick. Prices are reasonable and contact is good. Also received items in good time. 

My thumbs down award would go to St Aubin, I have had a couple of enquires that didn't get answered, or I have had to provoke a reply. Also had one purchase where they over charged, eventually I got a store credit. 

But its all about shopping around to get yourself more bang for your buck. I find most shops advertised in GR is where I start looking.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am from Canada, so having a reliable dealer is important. Shipping is a main issue as well as customer service.
#1 Trainworld - have made expensive purchases here nd prices were very competitive.
#2 - Ridge Road Station, RLD Hobbies, and Reindeer Pass. All knowledgable and reliable.

Last - St. Aubins.

But this is just my opinion and have only been in the hobby since '97.
Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

My only experience with St. Aubins was calling them to talk about G-Scale, battery-power, adding boards to Aristocraft, etc and they were very helpful on the phone. They put me through to the guy that does all that kind of work for them and he had good depth of knowledge which is good for me since I know so little. 

Regarding the "club membership" thing with St. Aubins, I think that is mainly a side benefit to a membership with LSOL.com which is a fee based website resource for G-scale modelers. I was actually a member of LSOL for about a week and then had to request a refund. For myself and others who reported it in their Forum, the LSOL website employs a User/Password system that required logging-in every time I went to a new part of their website, watched a video, read an article, etc. It was just too annoying to endure, especially for a fee based resource. To their credit they tried to help and I tried everything that I could think of doing, but neither of us could solve that problem and it was only on their website. I'm a member of other fee-based websites and never had a problem like the one I saw at LSOL. 

Anyway, that LSOL membership get's you St. Aubins "special offers" that are only made to LSOL members for a given product(s). I would not join LSOL just to get those St.Aubins offers, but it is a nice side benefit to the LSOL membership. I did not find LSOL to be very active in the Forum department and this site (for me) is a much better Forum resource. So, kudos to you all and the folks that run MyLargeScale for making this a great resource. 

Rick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Three are 

Ridge Road Station 

Trainworld 

Raindeer Pass


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How could I forget Mike Kidman at Reindeer Pass! Although I mainly use him for LGB/MTS stuff for the Church layout, he has provided outstanding service and has even called me for an order, lol. 
He also has a super cool layout at his house. Very NICE water feature and lots of tall trestle work.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Suprisingly nobody has said to use the advertisers here! Of course that seems to be hit or miss as I can't find a list of our advertisers.... 

RLD was very prompt filling my latest track order.. and for less than local. 

And Trainz only took 2 weeks to fill an order that wholesaletrains couldn't in 4 months! (I will never order from them again!) 
I do have an Ace Hdwr store that carries G Trains so I use them for incidentals; sections of track, clamps, wheels (metal) etc... 

I was a member of LSOL too, but it seemed to me to be more of a buyer's club than a 'how to' forum. I didn't renew this year. 

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, now that we have pretty much touted, or un-touted most of the major retailers here, I think the words "Buyer Beware", and also"anything can happen on any given day" we just need to use the one's who are responsive to our needs, and those that don't meet yer standards, shy away from em!! A couple of dem dar retailers mentioned somewhere above kinda get me to a shuddering! And I run like **** the other way when I see's em!! So like I have said before what I learned as a salesman is " Anybody can make a sale!" But it's what happens after the sale is made, and you encounter a problem, which anybody on any given day can have, but it's what's done after the sale or problem appears, and how it is handled by the salesperson, and or retailer is the mark of a good retailer or salesperson!" Dat's my opinion, and I am a stickin to it!! Regal 

Burn me once shame on you, Burn me twice shame on Me!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I completely agree Regal! I am a salesrep and it's the continued service that set me apart from the other guys


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Der Ya Go Bible!! Regal oh me too!!


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

John, 

Where's that ACE HDWR Store?? 

Loco Lee


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

that's what I'd like to know


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

RLD HOBBIES : Prompt service/good prices/reliable + know how 

Manfred Diel


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When I'm in Tucson I always go to the Ace Hardware (Hobby Place), they always have something we need. The Hobby Place is a separate room in the Ace store. Check out is done through the hardware store. They are located at 6959 E. 22nd St in Tucson, AZ. The phone number is 520-747-9473. They have a lot of track, wheels, accessories, some buildings, and some cars and engines. If you are in the Tucson area I recommend stopping by. You never know what you will discover that you really need, but didn't know it. We end up getting a building or two every time we go in (about once a year when we are in Tucson).


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep that's my Ace, it's the only train related hobby shop in Tucson, that I'm aware of. There are a couple of brand name hobby shops, with HO sets, but not much else... 
There is/was another Ace (S Houghton), with the over head trains and a few trains items for sale, they told me about The Real Store. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

We usually spend some time in Tucson every March. This year we spent three days at Madera Canyon and a couple of days in Tucson.


Do you live in the Tucson area? 


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Over near Collassal Cave in Vail. 
When I get out off the road I'm often 'looking for gold' over the mountains to the East (of Madera)....where they want to strip mine a 1,000 acres at the cost of nearly 4,000 acres of public lands for over burden... 
Rosemount Mining, a Canadian Company is pushing the Patriotic angle as; we need copper for jobs and Copper will save the country economically. 
Health wise we already deal with the dust that blows off the big strip mine southwest of Tucson.... 

oops sumhow politicks crept in... 

John


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ridgeroad has been great for me. If you check prices, they usually come up cheaper (except on thier engines). I've done business with the others (Al Kramer, Robbie, Wholesale, Trainworld), and really have not have any problems with them. Not too happy with St.Aubins. Ridgeroad has excellent service even when the item is listed as not in stock. Good luck! 

Ed


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I like using G-scale Junction when ever possible.

Mark


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I have tried alot of the dealers mentioned and been happy with all of them but one, "Trainworld". With the extreme rudeness EVERY time you call and when you are plainly lied to, not once but twice you never go back. Their loss, with us being new to garden railroading we have already spent over $4,000 online (no dealers within 150 miles) and we are just starting to put down our track.

I owned & operated a retail store for over 25 years, and my only question is how they can even stay in business when they treat customers like they do. I would definitely recommend never calling them for any reason. Trust me you will regret it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainworld for close to two decades, never a problem, will telll you if it in stock, etc. I have even had them call me back to confirm things. 

But would I call them rude? No, I would call it "short". The just want an order, not to hear about your kids, why the DT&I is your favorite railroad, or if it is raining in Tennessee, whatever. A friend and I have a bet going to see who can get an entire order in under a minute total. I wish more vendors were like this. My last purchase of one item with one of the other dealers took nearly a half an hour....ugh! 

Ridge Road and Watts I have both done walk in and mail order business. Both good. 

I am surprised Pizza Trains in IL has not been mentioned, Jim Kirk gives great service. 

Ste Aubins...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jim in MO on 09 May 2010 12:14 PM 
I have tried alot of the dealers mentioned and been happy with all of them but one, "Trainworld". With the extreme rudeness EVERY time you call and when you are plainly lied to, not once but twice you never go back. Their loss, with us being new to garden railroading we have already spent over $4,000 online (no dealers within 150 miles) and we are just starting to put down our track.

I owned & operated a retail store for over 25 years, and my only question is how they can even stay in business when they treat customers like they do. I would definitely recommend never calling them for any reason. Trust me you will regret it.


What you would call rude, we in NY call it normal............No muss no fuss, tell them what you want and thats it... I drive down to the city once or twice a year to vivit with Paul and the Ladies, Ive always been treated well. They even laugh and joke? go figure







I guess you wouldnt exspect that from N.Y.ers.............. Not to be rude but you might want to get a thicker skin, especially if your a member of this forum.......he he he


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Trust me after 25 years in retail I have a thick enough skin but I also never lied to a customer.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jim in MO on 09 May 2010 01:36 PM 
Trust me after 25 years in retail I have a thick enough skin but I also never lied to a customer.


Being plainly lied to is never a good thing, I would agree with you on that one.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I would have to say that Train-li, http://www.train-li-usa.com/, is one of the best that I have ever dealt with, bar none. 
Axel and Joane Tillman are the nicest and most helpful people. Axel is very knowledgeable and takes the time to explain things in great detail. If by chance he doesn't know something he will find out and get back to you. He also sells some of the very best items in G-scale

Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed, Axle and Joanne are some of the nicest people in the hobby.


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Regarding Trainworld and the comments above, it reminds me of the many types of comments one finds about "B&H" Camera in New York. There are plenty of people that feel they are rude and too "short" with them over the phone while there are others that are not bothered at all and love them. I'm a "southerner" who has done business for many years with large New York companies as a contract negotiator. I can certainly say that you need to have "thick skin", especially if you are not from New York. I actually found the New Yorkers to be my favorite people with whom to negotiate because I could count on no BS, straight to the point and usually a "colorful" negotiation in terms of "language". I'm certainly not excusing dishonesty, because nobody likes that in business (corporate or consumer). I also should say that not all New York based companies are abrupt or short, but many of them I've encountered are that way. I don't think they really intend to come across badly, it is just their culture and way of communicating.

Rick


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't like talking with the folks at Trainworld (I've been dealing with them for years without any problems)? Try their new online ordering system--perhaps the easiest online train ordering system I've come across to date. I just placed another order with them yesterday. Very easy to use, with prompt follow-up and shipping to boot.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well back when Southeast trains was in business for me they where the best of the best. No one even compares to the service I got from them even current folks. Later RJD


----------

